# [Review] Gigabyte GTX570 SOC - GTX570 als Turbolader?



## Jarafi (6. Dezember 2011)

*Review*​ 



*Gigabyte GTX570*​ 

*SOC*​ 


*Herzlich willkommen*​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



*Das bin ich*
Wie bei jeder Review möchte ich mich kurz vorstellen.
Mein Name ist Jan Ramon Fischer, ich bin 18 Jahre alt und komme aus Waldkirch im schönen Schwarzwald.
Hobbymäßig mach ich sehr viel mit dem PC: von Basteleien bis Overclocking ist alles dabei - und ich bin leidenschaftlicher Fotograf.
Ich hab mir natürlich auch wieder was besonderes für die Aufnahmen einfallen lassen.​ 


*Weitere Links zu mir und meinen Reviews*​ 
Für mehr abgefahrene Reviews, Bild und und und, besucht Jarafi Reviews auf Facebook​ 
*Facebookseite von Jarafi Reviews*​ 
Die passenden Videos gibt es bei meinem Youtube-Kanal​ 
*Youtube-Kanal von Jarafi Reviews*​ 


*Gigabyte...*
Kurz einige Worte zu Gigabyte.
Gigabyte wurde 1986 in Taiwan gegründet und dürfte euch allen als Hersteller von Mainboards und Grafikkarten bekannt sein.
Zu den heutigen Geschäftsfeldern zählen außerdem: Gehäuse, Netzteile, Kühler, Monitore, Tastaturen, Mäuse und Lautsprecher.
Auch mit dabei sind Netbooks, Laptops, Smartphones und Desktop-PC’s.
Herausragende Entwicklungen sind auf Grafikkarten der Windforce Kühler, und bei Mainboards das Dual-BIOS.

*Danksagungen*
Kein Test ohne eine Danksagung an die, ohne die dieser Test nicht möglich gewesen wäre.
Ein ganz großes Dankeschön geht an *Gigabyte* die mir für diese Review die Gigabyte GTx570 SOC zur Verfügung gestellt haben.
An die *Redaktion von PCGH* geht auch ein großes Dankeschön sie haben mir für die Benchmarks eine HD6870 und eine HD6970 zukommen lassen.
Auch an ein großes Dankeschön an *AMD* die mich tatkräftig mit einem FX-8150 für mein Testsystem unterstützt haben..
Weiterhin möchte ich mich bei weiterhin bei *MSI*, *Corsair*, *Noiseblocker* und *Exceleram* für die tatkräftige Unterstützung bedanken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







*Informationen zum Test*
In diesem Test habe ich das große Vergnügen einer der schnellsten im Handel erhältlichen GTx570 Grafikkarten von Nvidia unter die Lupe zu nehmen.

Ich habe den Test unter das Motto:

*GTX570 als Turbolader?*

gestellt.

Ob die Gigabyte GTX570 SOC wirklich ein Turbolader für euren Gaming-PC ist, klärt mein Test.

*Weitere Links zum Produkt*

*Gigabyte Geforce GTX570 SOC im PCGH-Preisvergleich *

*Ggigabyte Geforce GTX570 SOC auf der Gigabyte-Webseite*


*Was ihr so findet*
Die Unterpunkte des Inhaltsverzeichnis sind mit dem jeweiligen Punkt im Test verlinkt, wollt ihr euch nur den Crysis 2 Benchmark ansehen, einfach unter DirectX9 Benchmarks Crysis 2 anklicken und schwupps seit ihr da, natürlich gibt es neben jedem Titel auch ein "Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis"
Die Bilder gibt es natürlich nicht nur in klein, anklicken und die volle Pracht genießen.


*I. Die Äußerlichkeiten* 
01.Die Verpackung
02.Das Innenleben der Verpackung
03.Der Lieferumfang

*II. Die inneren Werte*
01. Das Layout
02. Die Karte ohne Kühler
03. Die Spezialbauteile
04. GPU-Gauntled
05. Spannungscheckpunkte
06. Das Kühlkonzept der Gigabyte GTX570 SOC

*III. Taktraten und Overclocking*
01. Die Spezifikationen
02. Idle-Taktraten
03. Das Übertakten der Grafikkarte
04. Übertaktung mit dem GB OC-Guru
05. OC-Schritte der GTx570 SOC
06. Undervolting

*IV. Der Test*
1.Das Testsystem
2.Die Benchmarks

*DirectX 9 Benchmarks*
02. Arcania Gothic 4
02. The Witcher 2

*DirectX 10 Benchmarks*
01. Crysis
02. Crysis Warhead
05. Far Cry 2 Benchmarktool

*DirectX 11 Benchmarks*
01. STALKER Call of Pripyat
02. Crysis 2
03. Dirt 2
04. Anno 2070
05. Battlefield Bad Company 2
06. Lost Planet 2
07. Uningine Heaven Benchmark
08. 3DMARK11

*V.Downsampling Benchmarks*
01. Zum Downsampling selber
02. Zum Test selbst

*DirectX 9 Downsampling*
01. Gothic 4 Downsampling
02. The Witcher 2 Downsampling

*DirectX 10 Downsampling*
01. Crysis Downsampling
02. FarCry 2 Downsampling

*DirectX 11 Downsampling*
01. Crysis 2 Downsampling
02. Dirt 2 Downsampling

*VI. Messungen*
1.Die Leistungsaufnahme
2.Das Temperaturverhalten
3.Die Lautstärke

*VII. Resümee*

​*I. Die Äußerlichkeiten*​ 

*Die Verpackung*​*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-u-Fac65Ls4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 


Die Gigabyte GTX570 SOC wandert in einer schicken schwarzen Schachtel über die Ladentheke.
Auf der Front sehen wir sofort, dass es sich um keine ‚gewöhnliche’ GTX570 handelt, sondern um eine „Super Over Clock“ Edition, und tatsächlich hat diese GTX570 den höchsten Kerntakt der standardmäßig in Deutschland erhältlich ist.
Unten finden wir noch die Aufschriften „GPU-Gauntlet“. Dies hat etwas mit der Chipselektion zu tun. Weiter finden wir den Hinweis, dass auch auf dieser GPU die „Ultra Durable“ Technologie von Gigabyte zum Einsatz kommt. 
Und als Resumee wird darauf hingewiesen, dass sich dadurch ein Performancegewinn von 12% im Vergleich zu einer Normalen GTx570 ergibt.
Auf den Seiten der Verpackung finden wir noch einmal die Logos und den Schriftzug der GTx570 und einen Hinweis darauf, dass sie über 1280Mb Speicher verfügt.
Auf dem oberen Seitenteil natürlich noch die Leistungsmerkmale wie DirectX11, Open GL 4.1 etc​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf der Rückseite finden wir die speziellen Features der Karte aufgelistet.
Beginnen wir am linken Rand der Rückseite. Dort findet man eine Auflistung der Spezialbauteile die auf dieser „SOC-Version“ zum Einsatz kommen – hierzu mehr im Bereich „Spezial Komponenten“.
In der Mitte der Rückseite dreht es sich um die „GPU-Auswahl“ an sich. Hier Hinweise darauf, dass nur selektierte GF110 auf dieser Karte ihren Platz finden.
Rechts am Rand noch Informationen zum hauseigenen GPU-OC-Tool „OC Guru“, dem „Windforce 3X„-Kühler und den Spannungsmesspunkten.



*Das Innenleben der Verpackung*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Öffnen wir die Umverpackung, kommt eine sehr edle, komplett in schwarz gehaltene Schachtel zum Vorschein mit der Aufschrift Super Over Clock.
Nach dem Öffnen schwarze Verpackung haben wir einen Blick auf die gut gepolsterte Karte sowie das Zubehör. Auch das Innenleben ist komplett in schwarz gehalten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Der Lieferumfang*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​Nun was finden wir als Zubehör:
Zum einen ein gebundenes Handbuch, das mir super gefällt, da bei GPU's meistens nur ein Faltzettel beiliegt. Auch liegt ein Installation-Guide noch auf französisch bei.
Dann natürlich eine Treiber- und Tool-CD – allerdings solltet ihr, wie immer, für aktuelle Versionen der Gigabyte-Webseite einen Besuch abstatten.
Auch finden wir in der Schachtel ein HDMI-Kabel für einen Fernseher.
Falls euer Netzteil keinen 6Pin- oder 8Pin-Stecker bietet, stellt Gigabyte jeweils einen passenden Adapter zur Verfügung.
Für ältere Monitore ist auch gesorgt: ein DVI2VGA-Adpater befindet sich auch noch in der Schachtel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



*II. Die Inneren Werte*

*Das Layout*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Zum Anfang etwas Feuriges.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VH1m1lGaHrM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 

Nehmen wir die GB GTX570 SOC aus der Folie, zeigt sich uns sofort der raffiniert gestaltete Windforce X3 Kühler sowie das Gigabyte-typische-Dunkelblau auf dem Layout der Karte.
Was weiterhin auffällt, ist der Schutzüberzug aller Anschlüsse:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Finde ich super: so sind sie gegen Verschmutzung und Schäden geschützt. In einer kleinen Tabelle habe ich euch die Anschlussmöglichkeiten zusammengestellt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was uns weiterhin beim genaueren Betrachten der Karte auffällt, ist die hochwertige Verarbeitung des Kühlers. Das außergewöhnliche Design-Konzept der Karte wird dadurch noch unterstrichen, dass es möglich ist, diese „Monster-Karte“ auch in einer 3-Way-SLI-Kombination betreiben können.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf der Rückseite der Karte finden wir Spezialbauteile von NEC und die Phasen-LED’s der Spannungsversorgung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Die Karte ohne Kühler*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Nach der Demontage des Kühler fällt uns ein markantes Merkmal an der Karte auf:
Gigabyte verwendet einen 8 Pin- und einen 6 Pin Anschluss für die GTX570 SOC, obwohl der Standard in einer Ausführung von 2 x 6 Pin besteht.

Was weiterhin auffällt, ist die Tatsache, dass Gigabyte beim Platinenlayout auf das der größeren GTX580 zurückgegriffen hat. Es fehlen nämlich 2 Speicherbausteine, die bei der GTX580 eingesetzt werden. Die Ursache ist offensichtlich: somit können beim Übertakten bessere Ergebnisse erzielt werden, da ihre maximale mögliche Stromaufnahme auf die Werte der GTX580 ausgelegt ist.
Ebenfalls ins Auge fällt die 14 Phasen Stromversorgung der Karte ( 12 Phasen für die GPU und 2 für den Speicher). Die 12 Phasen der GPU werden über 12 Status-LEDs auf der Rückseite der Karte angezeigt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gigabyte verwendet für die SOC-Karten keine Normalen Bauteile sondern spezielle um eine höhere Stabilität zu gewährleisten. Mehr dazu im nächsten Teil.



*Die Spezialbauteile*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 

Zu den Features der Karte, die am intensivsten herausgestellt werden, zählt die Verwendung spezieller Bauteile, die auf Gigabyte GTX570 SOC verbaut wurden. Eine kurze Auflistung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*GPU-Gauntled*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Gauntled bedeutet in wörtlicher Übersetzung ‚Kettenhandschuh’ und steht symbolisch für die eiserne Auswahl der Grafik-Chips. Nur Bauteile, die diesen Kettenhandschuh-Test problemlos überstanden haben, werden in dieser Karten-Serie verbaut.
Es geht also dabei um ein internes Testverfahren von Gigabyte für GPU's die auf den „SOC-Versionen“ der Graka zum Einsatz kommen. Diese werden strengen Tests unterzogen, um sicherzustellen, dass die angestrebten Taktraten erreicht werden können.
Ebenso wird in diesen Tests das Verhältnis zwischen Übertaktung und Stromverbrauch überprüft, so dass im Grenzfall eine GPU eben nicht auf SOC-Karten verbaut wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Spannungs-Checkpunkte*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Für Übertakter bietet die Gigabyte GTX570 SOC auch Spannungsmesspunkte auf der Platine, um die tatsächlich anliegende Spannung für GPU, Speicher und den PCIe-Slot mit einem Multimeter überprüfen zu können.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Das Kühlkonzept der Gigabyte GTX570 SOC*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Als Windforce 3X wird ein spezielles Kühlkonzept bei der Graka bezeichnet. Es ist eine Eigenentwicklung von Gigabyte und kommt auf verschiedenen Karten zum Einsatz.
Als erstes fallen drei 80mm Lüfter auf, die die Wärme geräuschlos und schnell abtransportieren. Sie werden über ein PWM-Verfahren gesteuert und erlauben eine Drehzahl von bis zu 3200 U/min.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Kühler setzt sich aus vier Komponenten zusammen:

der Aluminiumabdeckung
den drei 80mm Lüftern
dem Kühlblock
und dem Vaptor Chamber

Entfernt man die Aluminiumabdeckung ab, so zeigt sich uns ein Rahmen mit den drei montierten Lüftern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Lüfter sind auf einen Kühlblock montiert. Dieser bietet eine große Fläche mit Kühllamellen und zwei Kupfer Heatpipes um die Wärme schnell abzutransportieren. Der Kühlblock ist so konzipiert, dass Turbulenzen vermieden werden und somit eine optimale Luftumströmung gewährleisten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unter dem Kühlblock finden wir das Herzstück der Kühlung: den Vaptor Chamber-Bereich.
Dieser Vaptor Chamber-Bereich besteht aus einem kupferummanteltem mit einer speziellen Flüssigkeit gefüllten Hohlkörper. Er hat direkten Kontakt mit der GPU und über Wärmeleitpads mit den Speicherbausteinen und sorgt für eine rasche Wärmeabfuhr.
Das Volumen der Vaptor Chamber wurde gegenüber den Standard GF110-Kühlern um 14% vergrößert um die Kühlleistung zu steigern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kurz zum Funktionsprinzip dieser besagten Kühlung:
Grob kann gesagt werden, das Vaptor Chamber wie eine Heatpipe funktioniert.
Während eine normale Heatpipe die Wärme nur punktweise auf die Kühllamellen überträgt, wird beim Vaptor Chamber-Prinzip die Gesamtoberfläche der Kammer zur Wärmeübertragung benutzt. Somit kann eine Vaptor Chamber als „großflächige“ Heatpipe betrachtet werden, bei der die Wärme nicht nur punktuell sondern eben großflächig auf die Kühllamellen übertragen wird.
Man kann feststellen: Gigabyte hat ein ausgefeiltes Kühl-Konzept für ihre OC-Karten entwickelt. Ob dieses die Erwartungen auch erfüllt, nämlich leise zu sein und die Temperaturen zu senken, seht ihr bei den sonstigen Messungen.




*III.Taktraten und Overclocking*

*Die Spezifikationen*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Um die Leistungsklasse der Testkarte richtig abschätzen zu können, hier eine kleine Übersicht über Grafikkarten, die in meinen Benchmarks zum Einsatz kommen:

Grün steht für NVIDIA-Karten
Rot steht für AMD-Karten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







*Idle-Taktraten*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Wenn ihr mit eurer neune High-End Karte nicht in virtuellen Schlachtfeldern versinkt sondern nur Musik hört oder im Internet surft taktet sich die GPU auf 405 Mhz und der Speicher auf 162 Mhz runter um Strom zu sparen und somit auch die Temperatur massiv zu senken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Das Übertakten der Grafikkarte*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Der interessanteste Aspekt bei so einer extravaganten Karte wie der GTX570 ist natürlich das Übertakt-Verhalten.
Die Gigabyte SOC taktet von Haus aus mit einem GPU-Takt von 845Mhz (eine Standard GTX570 taktet mit 732Mhz), was für sich allein betrachtet schon eine ordentliche Geschwindigkeitssteigerung ist.

Der Speichertakt der Graka taktet wie bei den Standardmodellen mit 950Mhz.
Ihr könnt mit dem hauseigenen VGA-Tool von Gigabyte zwei Spannungen anpassen

¡ die GPU Spannung selbst (einstellbar in 1mV Schritten von ca. 0,8V bis maximal ca. 1,1V).
¡ die Speicherspannung (einstellbar in 1mV Schritten von ca. 1,48V bis maximal ca. 1,62V)

Sehr schön wurde im ‚OC-Guru’ die Spannungsanzeige realisiert: ihr seht sowohl den aktuellen Wert als auch den Zielwert.
Seid ihr mit der Genauigkeit der Spannungsanzeige des OC-Guru nicht zufrieden und wollt ihr diese Werte direkt überprüfen, kommen die Messpunkte auf der Platine zum Einsatz. Vorausetzung ist natürlich das ihr ein Multimeter habt.

[Bilder]

Um die Taktraten zu überprüfen bediene ich mich der Hilfe einiger kleiner Tools.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Übertaktung mit dem Gigabyte OC-Guru*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Nun möchte ich noch kurz auf das hauseigene VGA-Tool von Gigabyte den „OC Guru“ hinweisen.
Das Tool ähnelt in seinen Funktionen dem MSI- Afterburner, verfügt jedoch über eine bessere Spannungsdarstellung des Speichers.
Das Tool bietet euch sowohl eine Echtzeitüberwachung der verschiedenen Parameter als auch drei Untermenüs für die Anpassung der Taktraten, Bildschirmeinstellungen und die Auswahl eines „Green Mode“.
Dort könnt ihr den aktuellen Verbrauch einsehen sowie in den Stromspar-Modus wechseln.
Die Ersparnis könnt ihr euch für den Zeitraum seit dem Start des OC Guru anzeigen lassen oder auch für die aktuelle Ersparnis.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In der Abteilung Gaming, könnt ihr Monitorparameter wie den Kontrast anpassen, eine Schnelltaste für die Screenshot-Funktion festlegen oder eine Schnellstarttaste für die Echtzeitmonitor-Info. So könnt ihr euch während dem Spielen die wichtigsten Infos anzeigen lassen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Unterpunkt OC könnt ihr alle relevanten Taktraten, die Lüftergeschwindigkeit sowie die Spannungen für GPU und Speicher einstellen. Der OC Guru ermöglicht die Ablage von 5 speicherbaren Profilen zur Wiederverwendung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider können wir mit dem OC Guru die Speiche-Taktrate nicht an das Limit treiben, da der Spielraum nach oben begrenzt ist. Zum Glück konnte man mit MSI Afterbruner auch höhere Taktraten stabil einstellen.



*OC-Schritte der Gigabyte GTX570 SOC*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Gleich vorneweg: bei meinen Ergebnissen handelt es sich lediglich um Richtwerte für euch, ihr könnt mit anderen Karten mehr oder weniger hohe Taktraten erreichen; dies hängt in erster Linie von der Güte der GPU und den Speicherbausteinen ab, die natürlich individuell variieren können.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Obwohl die GPU schon mit 845Mhz bei 1V taktet, lies sich der Takt stabil und ohne die Spannung zu ändern auf 873Mhz anheben: dies entspricht einem Plus von noch einmal 28Mhz. Diesen Wert findet ihr nicht in den Benchmarks, da der Performancezuwachs zu gering ist
Im nächsten Schritt wollte ich die 900Mhz-Grenze knacken. Dies gelang mit einer leichten Spannungserhöhung auf 1,03V. Der Speicher lies sich auf 1162Mhz ohne Spannungserhöhung takten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im letzten Schritt der Übertaktung wollte ich herausfinden, wie die Gigabyte GTX570 SOC sich mit der maximal einstellbaren GPU Spannung von 1,1V takten lässt. Der Speicher reagiert so gut wie gar nicht auf erhöhte Spannungen, deshalb wurde dieser bei seinen 1162Mhz belassen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Windforce 3X Kühler von Gigabyte stemmt selbst die 1,1V GPU Spannung mit links, ohne das ihr den Eindruck habt an einem Flughafen zu sitzen.
Die Benchmarks zu den verschiedenen Ergebnissen findet ihr unten. Meine Empfehlungen zum Spielen sind folgende Werte:

GPU Taktfrequenz:900Mhz
Speicher Taktfrequenz: 1100Mhz

Auf diese Weise müsst ihr die Spannungen nicht zu sehr erhöhen und verfügt dennoch in allen Spielen über eine Mehrleistung, besonders Arcania gefielen die höheren Taktraten sehr gut.
Wobei Arcania als Sonderfall betrachtet werden kann, hier zieht die HD6970 sogar an der 951Mhz schnellen GTX570 vorbei.



*Undervolting*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Natürlich stellt sich uns auch die Frage, inwieweit sich denn unsere neue Grafikkarte noch ‚Undervolten’ lässt bei ihren von Haus aus eingestellten Taktraten.
Bei der GTX570 SOC war das Ergebnis durchaus beeindruckend: Mit 0,975 V lief sie noch ohne Abstürze zu provozieren. Bei einer weiteren Absenkung der Spannung kommt es zu vereinzelten Artefakten und einem blinkenden Bildschirm.
Beeindruckend war das Ergebnis deshalb, da die GTX 570 SOC schon standardmäßig einen GPU-Takt von 845MHz hat.




*IV. Der Test*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
In den Tests der Grafikkarten verwende ich als Benchmark-Programme sowohl verschiedene Spiele als auch synthetische Benchmarks, die auf den DirectX Versionen 9.0c, 10.0 und 11.0 basieren.
Diese Mischung ist deswegen interessant, da die Spiele den Alltagbetrieb repräsentieren und die synthetischen Benchmarks die theoretisch möglichen Grenzwerte aufzeigen.
Die Unterschiede zeigen sich in den Benchmark-Diagrammen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Das Testsystem*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Die Daten des Testsystems für die Benchmarks und das Übertakten hab ich euch in einer kleinen Tabelle zusammengefasst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Die Benchmarks*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Hier sind nun die verschiedenen Benchmarks aufgelistet in der Reihenfolge der aufsteigenden DirectX Versionen 9.0c, 10.0 und 11.0.
Verglichen wird die Gigabyte GTX570 SOC mit einer MSI N560GTX-Ti HAWK, einer AMD HD6870 und einer AMD HD6970, dabei kamen folgende Taktraten zum Einsatz:

¡ AMD Hd6870 900Mhz/1050Mhz
¡ MSI N560GTX-Ti HAWK 822Mhz/1644Mhz/1002Mhz
¡ AMD HD6970 880Mhz/1375Mhz
¡ Gigabyte GTX570 SOC 732Mhz/1464Mhz/950Mhz
¡ Gigabyte GTX570 SOC 845Mhz/1690Mhz/950Mhz
¡ Gigabyte GTX570 SOC 900Mhz/1800Mhz/1162Mhz
¡ Gigabyte GTX570 SOC 951Mhz/1902Mhz/1162Mhz

[Tabelle] [Screens]



*DirectX 9 Benchmarks*

In diesem Bereich habe ich mir die beiden Titel Gothic 4 arcania und the Witcher 2 her raus gesucht

*Arcania Gothic 4*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Nachfolger von Gothic 3 Götterdämmerung. Viele mögen das neue Gothic nicht, da es nicht mehr viel mit dem Ursprungsspiel zu tun hat in Bezug auf Story oder Gameplay.
Technisch muss es sich nicht verstecken und präsentiert eine zeitgemäße Grafik auf eurem PC.
Als Benchmarkszene mache ich einen kleinen Spaziergang durch den Wald des Bluttals zur Silberseeburg.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*The Witcher 2*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 

Der Hexer kehrt als Monsterjäger in eine wunderschön gestaltete Fantasy-Welt zurück.
Das Spiel beherrscht zwar nur DX9 bringt aber auch moderne Grafikkarten an ihre Grenzen.
Für meinen Benchmark mache ich einen kleinen Spaziergang durch den Wald hinter Bindegarn.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*DirectX 10 Benchmarks*

Hier habe ich mir die folgenden Titel her raus gesucht: Crysis, Crysis Warhead und Far Cry 2.

*Crysis*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Der High End Shooter von Crytek aus dem Jahre 2007 der auch heute noch zu den schönsten und anspruchsvollsten PC-Spielen zählt.
Und eines der ersten Spiele die DirectX 10 richtig nutzten und eine native 64bit Unterstützung bietet.
Als Benchmarkszene machen wir eine kleine Panzerfahrt durch das Level "Onslaught"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Crysis Warhead*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Das eigenständige Addon zu Crysis, lässt euch in die Rolle von Psycho schlüpfen und ihr erkundet den anderen Teil der Insel aus Crysis.
Technisch ist es ebenbürtig mit Crysis, sieht aber hier und da einen Tick besser aus, vor allem die Explosionen und die Gesichter sind einfach toll modelliert.
Natürlich auch mit an Board DirectX10 und 64bit, letzteres mit einem Patch.
Als Benchmark machen wir eine Spritztour durch den gefrorenen Jungle.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Far Cry 2 Benchmarktool*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Die indirekte Fortsetzung von Far Cry dem vorzeige Shooter von Crytek, jedoch ist er von Ubisoft entwickelt worden.
Zum Einsatz kommt das Benchmark-Tool von Far Cry 2.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*DirectX 11 benchmarks*

*Stalker Call of Pripyat Benchmark Tool*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Die Stalker-Serie ist sicher jedem Shooter Fan ein Begriff, sie steht für tolles Gameplay und eine geniale Atmosphäre.
Der dritte Teil der Serie verwendet zudem auch die neuste Schnittstelle DX11.
Ich hab mir das Benchmark Tool der Entwickler geschnappt und mir die letzte der vier Benchmarkszenen „SunShafts“ rausgesucht, da diese am meisten Leistung frisst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Crysis 2*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Der Nachfolger der Grafikbomber Crysis und Crysis Warhead wird nun in der DX11-Version gebencht.
Als Benchmarkszene dient der Anfang von "Lebender Toter" mit einer kleinen Schießerei".




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Dirt 2*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Wer Lust auf Rallyspaß hat, kommt wohl an der Dirt Serie von Codemasters nicht vorbei.
Der neuste Teil „Dirt 2“ setzt den Fahrspaß fort und gilt als eines der ersten DX11 Spiele.
Ich verwende das integrierte Benchmark-Tool für einige Durchläufe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Anno 2070 Demo*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Der neuste Streich der Aufbauspezialisten versetzt euch in die Zukunft wo ihr entweder den Planet ausbeuten oder ihn nachhaltig nutzen könnt um riesige Metropolen zu errichten.
Als Benchmark kommt ein Kameraflug über die erste Mission der Kampagne zum Einsatz.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Battlefield Bad Company 2*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Battlefield das normal für seinen Mulitplayermodus bekannt ist, bekommt mit Bad Company 2 erstmals für den PC eine Singleplayerkampagne spendiert.
Als Benchmark dient eine der ersten Szenen auf dem Flugplatz.

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*



*Lost Planet 2 Benchmark*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Beim Nachfolger des Frostshooters lauft ihr durch üpige Dschungellandschaten aber auch riesige Wüsten.
Auch die neuen "Monster" und der Einsatz von DX11 sorgen für ein tolles Spielerlebnis.

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*



*Uningine Heaven Benchmark*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Dies ist wohl einer der schönsten DirectX11 Benchmarks die es zur Zeit gibt:
Gezeigt werden ein kleines Dorf mit verschiedenen Inseln, die im Himmel schweben.
Der Benchmark zeigt, was mit Tesselation möglich ist und wie schön Spiele doch sein können.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*3DMark 11*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Der neuste Spross der 3DMark Serie beeindruckt mit seinen Licht- und Schatten-Effekten, sowie mit dem Einsatz von Tesselation.
Getestet in einer Auflösung von 1680 x 1050 Bildpunkten und den Performance Einstellungen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*V.Downsampling Benchmarks*

*Zum Downsampling selbst*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 

Gleich vorneweg, die Änderungen an eurem Monitor und eurer Grafikkarte macht ihr auf eigene Verantwortung, ich hafte nicht für Defekte oder sonstige Fehler.
Nun möchte ich in meinem Review das Thema Downsampling anschneiden: Das geht mit Nvidia Karten nämlich super ein


----------

